# DBT



## Sab227 (Apr 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of DBT =Dialetical Behavorial Therpy. My counselor suggest i go to a group and this is the group she suggest. It is for people who let there emotions control them instead of them controling you. I went to the orientation and you know what... I can not see how a Class type group is going to help me. It more of a class than a group, you have to work out of a work book and less talk. IT's NOT a group you talk and share your feelings.. they teach you mindfulness and things like that. I am not sure this is going to help me but i promised my therapist i would.

Anyone have an opinions on this?? :stu


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Mindfulness is actually.... pretty cool.... Takes practice, tho.  Don't know jack about DBT, tho, sorry.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

They'll teach you a bunch of emotion-regulation and interpersonal skills that'll probably be somewhat useful to you. It's mostly designed for people with borderline personality disorder -- you know, people who are in crisis all the time, who have lots of suicidal ideation, act out impulsively, self-harm, etc. But it can still help less disturbed people. The skills are decent. I'd give it a try. Just realize that some of it applies to people (I assume) more disturbed than you. Try to "take what works and leave the rest."


----------



## Sab227 (Apr 4, 2006)

some of the people i met in orientation had just come out of the hospital.. so i guess you are right they are more disturb than i am... i think. I do not think about killing myself, or hurting myself or someone else, i am not in crisis everyday... i have a hard time not letting my emotion control me. Like i have a bad temper and get angry easily... i quickly snap. I am very negative about the world and myself.. and the list goes on. Hopefully this will teach me something new.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Sab227 said:


> ... i have a hard time not letting my emotion control me. Like i have a bad temper and get angry easily... i quickly snap.


There you go. That's why your therapist referred you to the group. It's all about learning to regulate or manage your feelings better. It should help.


----------



## Sab227 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks...

Question how do you do that?? Quote me and then add it to your message? :con


----------

